# Dutchess County, NY - 4 year old black male to be euthanized 7/12



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I saw this as a "courtesy post" on Facebook. I know nothing about the situation and have not attempted contact with the CL poster, but I am attempting to reach out to the shelter. They are supposed to open at noon but have not picked up yet (only 12:10, but still....) 

According to the CL post and what I can see on FB, this dog has bitten a few people and has been seized by law enforcement. If that's the case then I'm not sure why/if he's available. Sounds fishy, which is why I'm trying to contact the shelter.

I live ~20 miles away, but work will all but preclude me from getting to the shelter before Saturday. 

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pet/d/urgent-german-shepherd-to-be/6640247700.html


Hello...we are in desperate need to find someone who is willing to foster/adopt my dad's German Shepherd by tomorrow, Thursday, July 12th or he will be euthanized!!! 

Here is the story:

He is about 4 years old. Very smart, loyal, sweet and loving to everyone he knows, and an excellent watchdog. Just look at him on the bed with my mom who has Alzheimer's Disease....gentle as a mouse!!! Must be only pet. Completely housebroken and knows basic commands.

My dad is 81 years old. The dog is too much for him to handle. He got away from him and was pacing up and down a fence line that had other dogs. As my dad was going towards him with the lead, a woman approached the dog to try to restrain him so my dad could get the leash on him, and he bit her. She was instructed by the owner of the dogs inside the fence to not touch the dog, but she proceeded anyway. I guess she was trying to help, but who in their right mind would approach a large excited dog, that they do not know??? Anyway, the authorities seized the dog and was brought to the Dutchess County SPCS and has been deemed a "dangerous dog"....which couldn't be further from the truth. He is no different than any other German Shepherd whose natural instinct is to protect/guard his family. My dad went to court yesterday where he learned that he has until Thursday (tomorrow!!!) to find a home for him or he will be euthanized. THIS WAS NOT THE DOG'S FAULT!!!! Blame first falls on my dad for allowing the dog to get away from him in the first place and second on the ignorant woman who approached the dog after being told multiple times not to. I would take him myself if I didn't already own a dog. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE if you know anyone who can help, it would be so greatly appreciated. Bear does not deserve this!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Cary, you might post this to your personal FB page and then share it with all the rescues that pull from this region. There are also some shelter GSD facebook groups with people who share dogs in need. I can't give you links because I'm not on FB and rely on others in our rescue to do all the social media work, but you should be able to find them with some sleuthing. FB is usually the fastest way to get a dog attention now!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Magwart said:


> Cary, you might post this to your personal FB page and then share it with all the rescues that pull from this region. There are also some shelter GSD facebook groups with people who share dogs in need. I can't give you links because I'm not on FB and rely on others in our rescue to do all the social media work, but you should be able to find them with some sleuthing. FB is usually the fastest way to get a dog attention now!


Thanks, I got it shared by a local lost pet/rescue organization that does just what you suggested. :smile2:


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Great! Please make sure that the information about the bite history is transmitted with the request to help this dog -- any rescue considering this dog MUST know that this dog has a bite history and WILL bite. If they don't know this, it puts foster families (and their kids) at risk -- not to mention the liability that could destroy a rescue. This dog needs to go to someone who understands what they're getting, and can take the risk. This dog has proven that it WILL bite. 

To put it more bluntly: DO NOT ALLOW THIS DOG TO BE SHARED WITHOUT THAT INFO.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Not sure what the whole/true story is here... I've been calling the Dutchess County SPCA, where this dog is supposedly on death row, https://dcspca.org/, pretty regularly since noon and nobody answers.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

The court date has been delayed due to the judge being on vacation. If the judge decides not to kill this guy, it is more likely to be a 'rescue only' situation.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

My bad, the interpreter (they won't let the family stand in for this) is on vacation. New court date is scheduled for the 24th. Meanwhile, the dog is in isolation and the owners are not allowed to visit.


----------



## halifax (Jul 24, 2014)

How about German Shepherd Rescue New England? They are skilled in complicated GSDs.

https://gsrne.org/


----------

